# Wooster Polar Bear



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone used the new 9" roller cover called "Polar Bear" made by Wooster? I saw it the other day at the paint store. Any comments would be appreciated.

Jerry


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't help you on this one, I am a purdy man.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

timhag said:


> Can't help you on this one, I am a purdy man.


I'm sorry. :whistling2:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

timhag said:


> ...I am a purdy man.


Fer a man, y'are mighty purdy there, Tim


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> Fer a man, y'are mighty purdy there, Tim


Thanks slick, just had my hair done.


----------



## LouisZerr (Dec 31, 2007)

Thepaintman...


Yes, I've used the Polar Bear cover by Wooster. Started using it in 2005. Loved it compared to other covers. After I tried the Purdy Colossus covers, the last box of Polar Bears have been sitting there for about a year now. My guys like the Colossus much better. Either way both covers hold a little bit more paint and the results are good. Hope this helps.


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

The polar bear is ok for textured surfaces but, I think a lambswool half in holds way more paint and leaves a nice finish textured or not.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

I bought one but it didn't like it too much when I put the handle in....


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm sorry. :whistling2:


Sorry cause Tim is a Purdy:whistling2: man?


----------



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> I bought one but it didn't like it too much when I put the handle in....


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: 

Jerry


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a wooster roller sleeve guy but I do not like the Polar Bear terrible sleeve. There new Avalon sleeve is great high capacity with the technology of a woven


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

For years i have been using, 9" X 3/4" nap 100% Merino Sheepskin with a 2-1/4" core, goes with the wooster big ted frame.


----------



## AALory (Mar 6, 2008)

Sean / Workaholic,
Do you really use a 3/4 inch nap for interior? Does that lay down a gnarly texture? I always use no more than 3/8 inch. If the big boy works as well I would like to know.
Adam


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

AALory said:


> Sean / Workaholic,
> Do you really use a 3/4 inch nap for interior? Does that lay down a gnarly texture? I always use no more than 3/8 inch. If the big boy works as well I would like to know.
> Adam


No it lays the paint down just fine. If you get a greenhorn using it and does not roll back a bit then it can be a little undesirable. A lot faster for sure.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I think in general a lambswool will leave a different stipple then a woven fabric its a matter of personal preference.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I like it a lot for texture type walls. But if you are looking for a SMOOTH finish forget it. Don't like it for ceilings. Wish my venders would care it in a 18". I know that they make it. I guess I am going to have to stop into the plant for that one.


----------



## Jannie (Dec 6, 2007)

I got one of the Polar Bears to test several years ago, I do a lot of painting in apartment buildings that have a rather heavy knockdown texture (was using the Purdy 1" Colossis) and just for the heck of it I tried the Polar Bear and loved it. But no one has sold them around here and everything goes through the clients account at one store and just a couple of days ago they started carrying them. 

I also use the 3/4" Wooster SuperFab on these same walls, even though it's semi-gloss, I've tried about everything available and it works the best, only need it on 2 of the 9 buildings I take care of though, the others all get 1/2" ProDoz.

One thing I also liked about the Polar Bear was that it washed out really easily, I'm going to pick a couple up, along with the Avalon to try out and see how they compare.
Jan


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Click on the link for the paintstore.com he carries all the woosters and is good to deal with.


----------



## Jannie (Dec 6, 2007)

That's where I get my Corona Shelby Champagne brushes!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I tried one of these yesterday, used on orange peel/egg shell paint, worked very good. Pros are : Covers good, releases the paint easy like a wool sleeve, cleans up easy, very little resistance when rolling, very -very little spatter, feels lighter over all.I also rolled as much paint off the roller sleeve to compress the nap to see if it was easy to bring back to full size, and it only took a few rolls in the paint bucket to swell the nap back out.
It is a way different kind of sleeve for sure.
Cons: I didn't find any for the work I was doing with it.
The one thing it has over wool is that sometimes wool sleeves want to seperate or splay out like a bad wet hair day, this roller didn't do any of that.I'm not saying that is what I will be using from now on, but I will use it on the next similar job.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> I tried one of these yesterday, used on orange peel/egg shell paint, worked very good. Pros are : Covers good, releases the paint easy like a wool sleeve, cleans up easy, very little resistance when rolling, very -very little spatter, feels lighter over all.I also rolled as much paint off the roller sleeve to compress the nap to see if it was easy to bring back to full size, and it only took a few rolls in the paint bucket to swell the nap back out.
> It is a way different kind of sleeve for sure.
> Cons: I didn't find any for the work I was doing with it.
> The one thing it has over wool is that sometimes wool sleeves want to seperate or splay out like a bad wet hair day, this roller didn't do any of that.I'm not saying that is what I will be using from now on, but I will use it on the next similar job.


well they are cheaper than wool, for sure.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

It is good to see that they are trying new materials on a tried a true tool.

Side note : when the roller first come out my Dad told me that the painters union was mad and they wanted to protest the rollers because they felt that rollers would cut down man hours and jobs. We have come a long way.


----------

